# I got my first AR



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Well almost. My local gun shop had a sale on S&W MP15 sport rifles( $549 ). So I told the wife that would make a great Christmas present. So now I have one just have to wait till Christmas. This is my first AR and will probably be the only one. I have no big plans for it other than range shooting. From everything I have read this is a good bear bones entry level AR. I know some people are upset they went from a 1:8 5R barrel to a 1:9 but for anything I plan on using it for I believe it will be fine. But for now I have to keep my hands off till Christmas.:smt111


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

1:9 should be fine for most factory ammo. I like 1:8 so I can shoot 68gr. and 70gr. ammo for varmints and possibly deer and hogs, but you will probably be target shooting, unless you got a flattop and intend to mount a scope.


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

Mine has 1:7, the targets don't care. start buying amo now, i run the cheap steel case on the range.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

packrat said:


> Mine has 1:7, the targets don't care. start buying amo now, i run the cheap steel case on the range.


Roger that got my first 120 rds.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is mine, bought it about seven months ago:

This particular scope is a bit of an "overkill" on this type of rifle, but it does make it easy to see little things to shoot. Lol. I am going to put the Bushnell TRS-25 red dot on it soon, then invest in another AR with a 20" tube for the scope.

Mine shoots great, and has been perfectly reliable and accurate with any brand of .223 or 5.56mm I have put through it. The best three shot group I have been able to obtain with it is about 1.2" @ 100, but considering the type of rifle it is, that is pretty good. Also, it seems to stabilize up to about 69 grain bullets pretty well, but you won't want to go any heavier than that with the 1 in 9 tube.

When you get yours, post up some pics! :smt1099


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I did do some research on other forums. The 69gr does seem to be limit for the rifle. I am perfectly ok with that I will probably just be using the 55gr and 62gr stuff. Others also echo your same assessment on reliability. 
I plan on just using the iron sights for now. We will see.


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

Where have i seen that scope before...............mine is 1.5x4.5 and i like it just fine. If you guys didn't live on the other side of the planet we could have a range day.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I wouldn't get too caught up in the 1x8 1x9 1x7 1X12 debate until you see what your 1x9 barrel will do. I suspect you will be pleasently surprised with anything you shoot. I prefer 1X9 twist rate barrels myself.

While I don't shoot anything other than 50 to 55 gr projectiles my DPMS and Bushmaster are exceptionally accurate, especially the 1-9 bull barreled DPMS as with two of my buddys' 1X9 rate twist varmint Rock Rivers. I've seen on many occasions the exceptional accuracy of these rifles especially with handloaded 50 gr V-Max loads. 

Any varmint hit well with a 50 gr V-Max isn't going far. 223/556 in any weight would not be my first choice for deer size game and for hogs much depends on the bullet type(i.e 60 gr Nosler Partition) for example will do the job well. 

I hold two schools of thought with AR's. A varmint/target AR or a home defense/range/tactical AR with the latter not necessarily having to be a 200 yard sub moa shooter.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Could not wait anymore. I made some deals with the wife (kinda like the meatloaf song "paradise by the dashboard light") and Christmas came early. Here it is cleaned up after the first range trip. Ran great *NO ISSUES*. Great fun to shoot put 80 rds. through it. Went to a different range my local range is indoor and does not allow rifle caliber guns. I need to prepare a little better when I go this is more just an outdoor place to shoot it doesn't sell targets or any thing like that great place though. Glad I found it. It is a bit of a further drive but that's OK.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

denner said:


> Any varmint hit well with a 50 gr V-Max isn't going far. 223/556 in any weight would not be my first choice for deer size game and for hogs much depends on the bullet type(i.e 60 gr Nosler Partition) for example will do the job well.


I agree, but having seen deer and hogs taken with one shot, using 55 grain Barnes TSX , I opted for a 1:8 20" heavy barrel on my first AR. It shoots 0.50 MOA with my hand-loaded 70 grain TSX, so I'm fairly confident on deer at around 100 yards, or feral hogs with either head shots or quartering away heart-lung shots. I'm not a spray and pray type of guy, so I will pick my shot, if I ever do use it for deer and hogs.

I liked the AR platform so much that I now have an R-25 Remington(DPMS AR-10 type) in 7mm-08, which shoots sub-MOA, that I won't hesitate to hunt with, and another AR-15 that is set up as a plinker/HD type rifle with a 1:7 16" pencil barrel and a red dot sight.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rustygun said:


> Could not wait anymore. I made some deals with the wife (kinda like the meatloaf song "paradise by the dashboard light") and Christmas came early. Here it is cleaned up after the first range trip. Ran great *NO ISSUES*. Great fun to shoot put 80 rds. through it. Went to a different range my local range is indoor and does not allow rifle caliber guns. I need to prepare a little better when I go this is more just an outdoor place to shoot it doesn't sell targets or any thing like that great place though. Glad I found it. It is a bit of a further drive but that's OK.
> 
> View attachment 1794


Nice looking AR. The sports were on sale for 499$, I called to reserve one,, all sold out..
Now with the San Bernardino shooting, things are back to scarce.
Congrats, Have fun with your early Christmas gift. 
I waited to long, I can beat myself :smt021


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> Nice looking AR. The sports were on sale for 499$, I called to reserve one,, all sold out..
> Now with the San Bernardino shooting, things are back to scarce.
> Congrats, Have fun with your early Christmas gift.
> I waited to long, I can beat myself :smt021


Wow at that price I would be tempted to buy 2.

Just ordered a sparc2 red dot from vortex. Here we go easy to see how these things get expensive.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rustygun said:


> Wow at that price I would be tempted to buy 2.
> 
> Just ordered a sparc2 red dot from vortex. Here we go easy to see how these things get expensive.


Only 50$ less then what you paid, the big difference , you bought one I couldn't. Lol.

Black Friday and Holiday Sales Event -


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine continues to impress me. I bet after Christmas you can find a good deal on one.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

rustygun said:


> Wow at that price I would be tempted to buy 2.
> 
> Just ordered a sparc2 red dot from vortex. Here we go easy to see how these things get expensive.


I bought this sight and mounted it on my grandson's AR, while I was still accumulating parts for my HD/plinking AR. It seems to be a good value, and Vortex has a great warranty and a good reputation for service. I haven't used it enough, yet, to give a decent evaluation, but it looks to be fine, and much more affordable than an Aimpoint.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> Only 50$ less then what you paid, the big difference , you bought one I couldn't. Lol.
> 
> Black Friday and Holiday Sales Event -


That is a good deal on the tacticle model in that ad 1:8 twist free floating barrel and folding front and rear sights.


----------

